# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  سقوط الحكم الغيابي فى القانون السورى

## هيثم الفقى

سقوط الحكم الغيابي...المحامي عبد العزيز محمد 
________________________________________
مجلة المحاماة - العدد السادس 
السنة التاسعة 
سقوط الحكم الغيابي
Péremption du jugement par défaut
النصوص ومشروعيتها - الأحكام التي يسري عليها النص - ما هو التنفيذ المقصود في (م 344) - تعدد المحكوم عليهم - قبول الحكم - أثر سقوط الحكم - التنازل عن التمسك بالسقوط - حساب المدة
1 - تنص المادة (344) من قانون المرافعات على أن الحكم الصادر في غيبة الخصم يبطل ويعتبر كأنه لم يكن إذا لم يحصل تنفيذه في ظرف ستة أشهر من تاريخه. وكذلك تنص المادة (389) مرافعات مختلط المعدلة بقانون نمرة (83) سنة 1913. 
(تُبطل الأحكام الغيابية بقوة القانون إذا لم يبدأ في تنفيذها في بحر ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدورها إلا إذا استحال ماديًا إجراء هذا التنفيذ وكانت هذه الاستحالة ثابتة بمحضر محرر على وجه صحيح). أما القانون الفرنسي فإنه يفرق بين نوعين من الأحكام الغيابية: الأحكام الغيابية لعدم الحضور (faute de comparaitre) والأحكام الغيابية لعدم إبداء الطلبات (faute de conclure) فالأولى يجب تنفيذها في بحر ستة شهور وإلا اعتبرت كأن لم تكن (م 156 مرافعات فرنسي) أما الثانية فيصح تنفيذها كالأحكام الحضورية في بحر ثلاثين سنة. 
وهذا النص الذي يقضي بسقوط الحكم إذا لم يُنفذ في بحر الستة شهور يجب أن يُقرأ مع النص الذي يقضي بأن الأحكام الغيابية تجوز فيها المعارضة لحين علم الغائب بالتنفيذ، وذلك لأن الشراح يقولون إن بين النصين رابطة السبب بالمسبب وبعبارة أخرى لما كان المشرع قد أجاز المعارضة في الأحكام الغيابية حتى علم الغائب بالتنفيذ فقد خشي أن يطول أمدها إلى زمن بعيد قد ينسى بعده الغائب أوجه دفاعه ويصعب عليه إيراد حججه ومستنداته فنص على أن من صدر لمصلحته حكم غيابي يجب عليه أن يسعى في تنفيذه في بحر الستة شهور حتى يعارض الغائب وبذلك لا تُنظر المعارضة بعد أمد بعيد. وهذا التعليل لا يخلو من النقد فكما يقول جارسونيه ما عسى أن تكون هذه الأدلة وهذا الدفاع الذي لا يستطيع أن يثبت في ذهن المحكوم عليه إلا ستة شهور ؟ وإذا كان هذا النص يرمي إلى إلزام الحاضر بتنفيذ الحكم في بحر الستة شهور حتى يستطيع الغائب أن يعارض في هذه المدة، لو كان هذا هو السبب الوحيد لوجب أن يكون التنفيذ الذي يقي الحكم الغيابي من السقوط هو التنفيذ الذي يضع حدًا للمعارضة مع أنه من المجمع عليه فقهًا وقضاءً أن التنفيذ المقصود بمادة (344) هو غير التنفيذ المقصود في مادة (329) (البند 3 من هذا المقال). 
2 - الأحكام التي تسري عليها مادة (344): 
لا فرق بين الأحكام الفاصلة في الموضوع والأحكام الفرعية كالحكم القاضي بالإحالة على التحقيق أو بتعيين خبير فكلها تسقط إذا لم تُنفذ في بحر الستة شهور (راجع استئناف مختلط 31 ديسمبر سنة 1911 مجموعة رسمية 27 صـ 9) وقد قضت بعض المحاكم (عابدين في أول ديسمبر سنة 1918 حقوق س 24 صـ 4) بأن أوامر تقدير الأتعاب هي بمثابة الأحكام الغيابية (بدليل الطعن فيها بطريق المعارضة) ولذا تسقط إذا لم تُنفذ في مدة ستة شهور من يوم صدورها.
على أننا لا نرى هذا الرأي (فالأمر الصادر من القاضي ليس حكمًا) وشتان ما بين الاثنين. أما الاستناد على أنه ما دامت المعارضة جائزة في الأمر فقد صار حكمًا فحجة غير مقبولة لأن المعارضة في الأمر مؤقتة بإعلان الأمر لا بتنفيذه فضلاً على أنه من الثابت أن (م 344) لا تُطبق على الأحكام التي هي بمثابة قرارات قضائية أكثر منها أحكام (plutôt des actes judiciaires que de jugement جارسونيه بند 2220). 
ولكن لا محل لسريان النص على الأحكام التي لا تقبل المعارضة فالحكم في مسائل الشفعة والحكم الصادر بعد إثبات الغيبة والحكم بنزع الملكية إذا لم يقدم طالب التعجيل في بحر ستة شهور عريضة إلى قاضي البيوع لتحديد يوم للبيع (م 558) ولا على الحكم الغيابي القاضي بمُرسي المزاد فضلاً عن أن حكم مُرسي المزاد أو نزع الملكية لا تعتبر أحكامًا بالمعنى الصحيح. 
كذلك لا محل لتطبيق المادة على الأحكام التي لا تقبل بطبيعتها التنفيذ كالحكم النهائي الصادر برفض دعوى المدعي وإلزامه بالمصاريف فهو غير قابل للتنفيذ لا من جهة المدعي - ولا من جهة المدعى عليه ولذلك يحفظ آثاره كالأحكام الحضورية (س م 3 ديسمبر سنة 1891 مج ت م 4 صـ 36 وجازيت 5 صـ 106 وشرائع 2 صـ 317 نمرة 354) كذلك الحكم القاضي بصحة الإمضاء فيكفي فيه بالإعلان. كذلك الحكم القاضي بأمر سلبي كعدم البناء. 
أما المحاكم التي يسري هذا النص على أحكامها فهي في فرنسا محاكم أول درجة والمحاكم الاستئنافية وذلك لأن المشرع الفرنسي جعل ميعاد المعارضة في الحالتين مؤقتًا بالتنفيذ (158 فرنسي) أما في مصر فقد فرق الشارع بين الأحكام الغيابية الصادرة من أول درجة وثاني درجة فجعل ميعاد المعارضة في الأولى مؤقتًا بالتنفيذ أما في الثانية فجعل المعارضة جائزة لعشرة أيام من الإعلان ولذلك لا محل لما ذهبت إليه بعض المحاكم من سريان المادة على الأحكام الاستئنافية الأهلية فإن المعارضة فيها مؤقتة بالإعلان لا بالتنفيذ فضلاً عن أنه إذا أعلن الحكم ومضت عشرة أيام صار نهائيًا.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

3 - ما هو التنفيذ: 
ربما كانت أعمال التنفيذ التي تحول دون سقوط الحكم الغيابي هي أهم ما في هذا البحث ويجدر بنا قبل أن نعالج هذا البحث أن نشير إلى اختلاف بين النصوص الفرنسية والمصرية فالقانون الفرنسي ينص في (م 156) على سقوط الحكم الغيابي إذا لم يُنفذ في بحر ستة شهور و(م 157) تنص على المعارضة في الأحكام الغيابية. و(م 158) تنص على المعارضة في الحكم الغيابي الصادر ضد خصم لم يعين وكيلاً (avoué) وأنها تقبل حتى تنفيذ الحكم. 
ثم جاء في (م 159) وذكر (أن الحكم يعتبر أنه نفذ إذا بيعت المنقولات المحجوز عليها أو حُبس المحكوم عليه أو أعلن إليه حجز على عقاراته أو دُفعت المصاريف وعلى العموم لو وقع عمل يستنتج منه حتمًا أن الغائب قد علم بالتنفيذ... والمعارضة المرفوعة في المواعيد المحددة آنفًا وبالشكل المذكور فيما بعد توقف التنفيذ....) وهذه المادة لا مقابل لها في مصر. 
والواقع أنه لا أهمية لإهمال المشرع المصري إيراد مادة تقابل (م 159) فرنسي، لأن هذه المادة خاصة بالتنفيذ الذي يضع حدًا للمعارضة ومن المجمع عليه في فرنسا أن (م 159) لا تسري على التنفيذ الذي يمنع سقوط الحكم الغيابي، إذ أن التنفيذ الذي يضع حدًا للمعارضة غير التنفيذ الذي يقي الحكم الغيابي من السقوط فهناك تنفيذ يقي الحكم الغيابي من السقوط ولا يضع حدًا للمعارضة ومثل ذلك في أحوال التضامن فعلى الرأي الراجع تنفيذ الحكم الغيابي ضد أحد المحكوم عليهم بالتضامن في بحر ستة شهور كافٍ لمنع سقوط الحكم ضد الباقين ولكن ميعاد المعارضة يظل مفتوحًا لهم، وبالعكس قد يوجد هناك تنفيذ يضع حدًا للمعارضة ولكنه لا يقي الحكم من السقوط كمحضر عدم الوجود متى وصل إلى علم المدين فإنه لا يكفي لوقاية الحكم من السقوط إذا كان الدائن يستطيع أن يسلك طرقًا أخرى للتنفيذ (راجع جارسونيه بند 2215 حاشية 6). 
كذلك إعلان الحكم للنيابة في حالة استحالة التنفيذ على المدين لعدم وجود محل له كافٍ لمنع سقوط الحكم ولكنه لا يضع حدًا للمعارضة (تعليقات دالوز). 
ومجمل القول إن التنفيذ المقصود بمادة (344) له معنى خاص. 
(Exécuter au sens de l’art 156 c’est faire un acte d’exécution caracterisé Garsonnet 2215). 
وتعليقات دالوز على مادة (156) فقرة (206). 
واستئناف مختلط 18 يونيه سنة 1913 مج ت (م 25) صـ 455. 
وعلى كل حال يجب على الدائن أن يقوم بتنفيذ الحكم فعلاً في بحر الستة شهور ولا يغني عن ذلك إظهار نيته في التنفيذ مهما كان سطوع هذه النية ولا إثبات أنه لم يكن مهملاً ولا متوانيًا فلا يكفي مثلاً أن يكون قد كلف المُحضر بالتنفيذ قبل مضي الستة شهور (راجع المجموعة الرسمية السنة الثامنة عدد 47). 
أما البدء في التنفيذ فهو كافٍ على رأي بعض الشراح ولكن المحاكم الفرنسية تسير على أنه وإن يك ليس من الضروري أن يكون التنفيذ تامًا إلا أنه لا بد أن يقع جزء كامل منه فإعلان حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير غير كافٍ بل لا بد من إخبار المدين (راجع حكم متز 21 يونيه سنة 1892 والأحكام المنشورة في تعليقات دالوز فقرة 69) ويرى القضاء المختلط أن البدء في التنفيذ كافٍ (استئناف 18 يونيه سنة 1913 مج ت م 25 - 255) وعلى كل حال لا يشترط أن يكون التنفيذ شاملاً فإذا حكم على شخص بالدين والمصاريف فنفذه المحكوم له بالمصاريف فقط لكفى. 
هل يشترط علم الغائب بالتنفيذ ؟ مسألة مختلف فيها. فجارسونيه يرى أن علم الغائب غير لازم إلا إذا حصل ذلك عن غش وسوء قصد أي أن يكون التنفيذ قد أُخفي عن الغائب عمدًا أما الأحكام فبعضها على الرأي المخالف (راجع الأحكام المنشورة في تعليقات دالوز فقرة 217 و218 و219). 
وأرى أن علم المحكوم عليه ليس بلازم إذ لا محل لاشتراط هذا مع خلو النصوص القانونية منه. 
وإعلان الحكم والتنبيه على المدين بالوفاء في غير أحوال الاستحالة لا يعتبر تنفيذًا وكذلك حق الاختصاص الذي يؤخذ بناءً على ذلك الحكم (استئناف مختلط 10 فبراير سنة 909 مج ت م 21 - 179) إلا أنه لما كان الحكم القاضي بصحة الإمضاء يجيز في فرنسا أخذ رهن قضائي فقد قالوا إن أخذ هذا الرهن يعتبر تنفيذًا إذا لم يحتوِ الحكم على غير القضاء بصحة الورقة ولما كان مذهب بعض الأحكام وجوب علم الغائب بالتنفيذ فقد قالوا إن هذا الرهن القضائي يجب أن يعلن للمدين ولا يقوم تسجيله مقام العلم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

والحجز تحت يد الغير يعتبر تنفيذًا... ولكن ما هي الإجراءات التي تمنع سقوط الحكم الغيابي القاضي بصحة الحجز التحفظي تحت يد الغير... أهو إعلان هذا الحكم... أم طلب التقرير بما في الذمة... أو غير ذلك من الإجراءات. 
يُستنتج مما كتبه الأستاذ أبو هيف بك أنه يعتبر إعلان الحكم بصحة الحجز تنفيذًا، لأن الحكم بصحة الحجز يغير صفة الحجز من تحفظي إلى تنفيذي فإعلان الحكم النهائي أو المشمول بالنفاذ المعجل يعتبر تنفيذًا، ويعتبر إخبار المدين بهذا الإعلان إعلانًا له بالتنفيذ يجرى ميعاد المعارضة من وقت إعلانه به (التنفيذ والتحفظ بند 441 و442). 
وتنص (م 159) فرنسي أن دفع المصاريف يمنع السقوط كذلك إذا دفعها الغير إذا كان ذلك حسب الطريقة المنصوص عليها في (م 1236) كما إذا دفعها ولم يحل محل الدائن ويرى جارسونيه أن دفع المصاريف يمنع سقوط الحكم لا لأن ذلك من إجراءات التنفيذ بل لأن دفعها يعتبر قبولاً للحكم. 
أما عند استحالة التنفيذ على الغائب لعدم وجود ما يصح التنفيذ عليه فيكتفي بمحضر عدم وجود (procés verbal de carence) (استئناف مختلط 8 ديسمبر سنة 915 مج ت م 28 - 49) ويعتبر محضر عدم الوجود قانونيًا إذا كانت الأشياء التي في محل المدين غير قابلة للحجز أو ذات قيمة تافهة تستغرقها مصاريف الحجز وهي مسألة متروكة لتقدير المُحضر تحت رقابة القضاء وعدم وجود شيء في محل المدين يجب أن يكون ثابتًا بمعرفة المُحضر فيعتبر المحضر باطلاً إذا ذكر المُحضر عدم وجود شيء بناءً على بيانات قدمها له الجار (انظر حكم ليموج 18 مايو سنة 1822 تعليقات دالوز فقرة 131). 
وعلى ذلك نستطيع القول إن محضر عدم الوجود يجب أن يجمع شروطًا ثلاثة: 
1 - يجب أن يكون صحيح الشكل أي مستوفٍ للبيانات المعتادة في أوراق المحضرين. 
2 - يجب أن يذكر أن ليس للمدين محل إقامة معلوم.. أو لا يملك حسب علم الدائن شيئًا يصح التنفيذ عليه. فإذا كان للغائب محل إقامة فيجب أن يعمل فيه فيعتبر باطلاً إذا عمل في محل الإقامة الذي تركه المدين. 
3 - يجب أن لا يكون هناك طرق أخرى للتنفيذ فإن محضر عدم الوجود ما شرع إلا تيسيرًا للدائن الذي يُرى عاجزًا عن تنفيذ حكمه على أن بعض الأحكام الفرنسية لا تشترط ذلك فقضت أن المحضر يعتبر قانونيًا ولو كان الدائن يستطيع التنفيذ بطريق الحجز العقاري (راجع تعليقات دالوز فقرة 272). 
ويقع هنا الخلاف الذي ذكرناه بوجه عام من وجوب علم الغائب بالتنفيذ فالرأي القائل بوجوب العلم يستلزم إعلان محضر عدم الوجود في بحر ستة شهور وإلا اعتبر باطلاً. 
ما الحكم إذا كان التنفيذ الذي أجراه الدائن قد حكم ببطلانه ؟ قد رأينا أن نية المدين في تنفيذ الحكم لا تكفي مهما كان مبلغ هذه النية من الوضوح والظهور ولذلك يشترط القانون وجوب التنفيذ فعلاً، وعلى ذلك إذا أُلغي التنفيذ اعتبر كأن لم يكن فإذا أُلغي حجز ما للمدين لعيب في الشكل سقط وزالت كل آثاره (راجع النقض الفرنسي 11 ديسمبر سنة 1834 تعليقات دالوز فقرة 115). 
4 - ما العمل إذا استحال إجراء التنفيذ لعقبة مادية أو قانونية ؟ الرأي أن لا سقوط فقد رأينا مثلاً من العقبات المادية عدم وجود شيء يصح التنفيذ عليه وعلمنا أن محضر عدم الوجود كافٍ. ولكن ما الحكم إذا بحث الدائن عن محل الغائب ولكن بدون جدوى، الرأي على أن الإعلان في النيابة كافٍ ويقي الحكم من السقوط وإن كان لا يضع حدًا للمعارضة (راجع حكم باريس 22 يونيه سنة 1814). 
ويعتبر من الموانع القانونية للتنفيذ ما إذا رفع الغائب معارضة في الحكم قبل مضي ستة شهور (راجع الأحكام في تعليقات دالوز فقرة 85). 
وقد اختلف في فرنسا في شأن المعارضة إذا كانت غير مقبولة شكلاً فقال بعضهم إن المعارضة وإن كانت غير مقبولة شكلاً إلا أنها على كل حال دليل قاطع على العلم بالحكم (بهذا المعنى حكم ليون 4 فبراير سنة 1825 ومتز 7 ديسمبر سنة 1830 تعليقات دالوز فقرة 86 و87). 
وقال بعضهم إن المعارضة إذا ألغيت شكلاً فلا توقف ولا تقطع مدة الستة شهور (ليون 11 يوليه سنة 1872 دالوز دوري 9102073 وكذلك الأحكام العديدة المنشورة في فقرة 89).
وقد حكم بأن معارضة الغائب في تسليم نسخة تنفيذية ثانية من الحكم تعتبر مانعًا من السقوط ودليلاً على العلم بالحكم (كولمار 10 نوفمبر سنة 1833). 
5 - وقبول الحكم (Acquisement) يعتبر كالتنفيذ مانعًا من السقوط (راجع مجموعة س 12 عدد 73 وم مج س 13 عدد 27). 
فإذا أراد المُحضر التنفيذ فكتب له المدين أنه أفلس وأنه سيتفق مع الدائن لإيقاف الإجراءات أو دفع قسطًا من الدين المحكوم به أو طلب من الدائن الذين أعلن إليه التنفيذ تأجيل الدفع وإجابة لطلبه كانت كل هذه موانع تقي الحكم من السقوط ولكن إذا أنكر المحكوم عليه أنه قام بدفع قسط من الدين بغية التمسك بسقوط الحكم جاز له ذلك وعلى الدائن أن يسلك طرق الإثبات العادية لإثبات العكس. 
6 - تعدد المحكوم عليهم - إن لم يكونوا متضامنين فلا نزاع في أن التنفيذ على أحدهم لا يعتبر تنفيذًا على الباقين اللهم في أحوال عدم التجزئة - أما في حالة التضامن قد اختلف فيها فقال بعضهم إنه لا يعتبر تنفيذًا خصوصًا إذا حكم على بعض المدعى عليهم حضوريًا والبعض غيابيًا ونفذ الحكم في بحر ستة شهور ضد من حكم عليهم حضوريًا فإن ذلك لا يمنع السقوط لصالح من كان غائبًا ولكن الرأي الراجح على عكس ذلك اعتمادًا على مادة (1026) فرنسي التي تنص على أن التقادم إذا انقطع ضد أحد المتضامنين ينقطع ضد الباقين.
ويرى القضاء المختلط أن تحرير محضر عدم وجود لأحد المدينين المتضامنين يمنع السقوط ضد الجميع كذلك قبول أحدهم للحكم (27 إبريل سنة 915 مج ت م 27 - 295 23 يونيه سنة 905 مج ت م 28 - 389). 
7 - أثر سقوط الحكم: 
تنص (م 344) على أن الحكم (يبطل ويعتبر كأنه لم يكن) وفي النص الفرنسي (de plein droit) وعلى ذلك إذا مضت الستة شهور ولم يُنفذ يسقط بقوة القانون... وليس معنى ذلك أن الحكم يصير بمضي هذه المدة في حكم العدم وأن المحضر بناءً على ذلك لا يستطيع تنفيذه بل وعليه أن يمتنع عن ذلك كما ذهب إلى ذلك البعض (راجع كتاب التنفيذ والتحفظ للأستاذ أبو هيف بك في باب الإشكالات القانونية صـ 116). 
بل معنى ذلك أن الغائب أو صاحب المصلحة يصح له التمسك بهذا السقوط بصفة إشكال في التنفيذ أو بصفة دفع من الدفوع بدون حاجة لرفع دعوى فليس معنى (de plein droit) أن السقوط محتم وأنه من النظام العام إذ لو كان الأمر كذلك لجاز للمدعي الحاضر الذي رُفضت بعض طلباته أو المدعي الذي رُفضت دعواه غيابيًا أن يتمسك بالسقوط وهذا غير جائز. 
ويلاحظ أن الإجراءات اللاحقة على الستة شهور لا ترفع البطلان كما هو الحال في بطلان المرافعة. 
على أن السقوط لا يلحق إلا الحكم وما يتفرع منه. فيسقط هو وما يترتب عليه من الآثار كحكم الإفلاس مثلاً إذا سقط صارت أعمال المفلس صحيحة كذلك يسقط إعلان الحكم والتنبيه وحق الاختصاص الذي أخذ بمقتضاه فيصح لمن يمتلك العقار أن يتمسك بسقوط حق الاختصاص الذي أخذ بمقتضى حكم غيابي ساقط. 
ولكن الإجراءات السابقة على الحكم تبقى قائمة صحيحة، فالتكليف بالحضور يبقى قاطعًا للتقادم والحجز لدى الغير الذي كان متوقعًا يبقى قائمًا صحيحًا (استئناف مختلط) 8 مارس سنة 1899 مجموعة التشريع والقضاء مج 11 و143 وتعتبر الدعوى الأولى قائمة يجب الرجوع إليها، ولا يصح رفع دعوى جديدة أمام محكمة أخرى وإلا جاز الدفع بالإحالة، ويترتب على قيام الدعوى أن المدعى عليه إذا غير محل إقامته بعد الحكم الساقط فلا تأثير لذلك على اختصاص المحكمة وأن الدائن إذا صدر له حكم غيابي فباع الدين المحكوم به ثم سقط الحكم لعدم تنفيذه في بحر الستة شهور فإن البيع يصير بيع حق متنازع فيه ويجوز للمدين أن يعرض قيمة المبلغ الذي دفع ويتخلص من الدين طبقًا لمادة (354) مدني (Retrait litigièux) (انظر جارسونيه بند 2218 حاشية). 
والعود للدعوى بعد سقوط الحكم يكون بإعلان للخصم، هل يصح للخصم الغائب إن حضر أن يطلب بطلان التكليف الأول ولو أن الإعلان الذي حضر بمقتضاه كان صحيحًا وذلك كي يزيل كل أثر قانوني ترتب عليه ؟ 
أظن أن ذلك جائز وقد حكمت فعلاً المحاكم بذلك في مسألة مماثلة (راجع حكم محكمة مصر 15 يناير سنة 907 حقوق س 23 عدد 5 مجموعة حمدي بك السيد صـ 31). 
8 - التنازل عن التمسك بالسقوط بعد انقضاء الستة شهور:
على الرأي الراجح أن هذا التنازل صحيح وجائز، وأن ذلك قد يكون صراحةً كما يكون ضمنيًا فيكون ضمنيًا إذا لم يقدم بصفة إشكال في التنفيذ أو يبدِ في أول الدفاع وإذا رفع الغائب معارضة اعتبر متنازلاً عن التمسك بالسقوط أما إن رفع استئنافًا فإن كان ميعاد المعارضة لا يزال مفتوحًا فالاستئناف يعتبر سابقًا لأوانه ولا قيمة له، وإن كان في ميعاده اعتبر رفع الاستئناف تنازلاً صحيحًا عن الدفع بسقوط الحكم لأنه اعتراف أنه حكم عليه ابتدائيًا. 
ما أثر هذا التنازل على الغير؟ يرى جارسونيه أنه لا أثر على الغير تطبيقًا للقواعد العامة التي تقضي بيان العقود لا يمكن أن يكون لها أثر إلا بين طرفيها. 
على أن الرأي الشائع أن التنازل يصح التمسك به على الغير إذا كان ذا تاريخ ثابت سابق على الستة شهور. 
والغير الذين يصح لهم التمسك بالتاريخ الثابت السابق على الستة شهور هم الدائنين الذين اكتسبوا حقوقهم فعلاً في ذلك الوقت ضد المدين.
حساب المدة: 
تحسب الستة شهور من يوم صدور الحكم، ويدخل فيه اليوم الذي صدر فيه الحكم ولا توقف هذه المدة لأي سبب من أسباب الإيقاف القانونية اللهم إلا في حالة القوة القاهرة كعدم وجود محاكم سبب الحرب مثلاً. 
وقد اختلف في هل هي هلالية أم شمسية (انظر بالمعنى الأول 10 يناير مج 12 صـ 98 وأول نوفمبر سنة 1916 مج 18 صـ 1525 وبالمعنى الثاني جازيت 5 صـ 74 وحقوق 10 صـ 19). 
وقد حكم أنه صدر الحكم ببطلان البيع وكان حضوريًا بالنسبة للبائع وغيابي ضد شخص ثالث أدخله البائع ليحكم له ضده احتياطيًا وحكم له فعلاً. فمدة الستة شهور توقف حتى يفصل في الاستئناف الأصلي المرفوع من البائع ولا تبدأ إلا من الحكم الاستئنافي الصادر بتأييد الحكم الابتدائي (استئناف مختلط 26 نوفمبر سنة 1912 مج م 15 صـ 13).

----------

